# Bought a used but not used boat. Should I do anything?



## AR.223 (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m a proud new owner of a 2013 creatliner with a 2013 40hp merc. Boat has never been in water nor has engine ever seen fuel. Should I do anything to it since it sat for 5 years? Change oil?? Or is there a special break on oil in it?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 28, 2018)

Congratulations on your find!

If it has any fuel in tank, I'd replace it.

If it is 4 stroke, I would change oil.

Check that lower unit has lube, but doesn't need to be changed.

Toss up on the water pump impeller, I would leave it alone, but a case could be made for rubber aging.

Take it easy on your 1st outing, maybe run it on trailer for a few minutes before heading out to sea.


----------



## ppine (Jul 28, 2018)

Read manufacturer's instructions for engine break in and follow them. 
Change all lubricants.


----------



## Zum (Jul 28, 2018)

Have to ask, where did u find a new old(ish) combination like that?
If from a dealer I doubt it has fuel or oil in it....
Double check to see if all fluids have been added, read the owners manual about suggested break ins and enjoy.
Pictures are great 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AR.223 (Jul 28, 2018)

It is a 1657 SS, I remember it setting at the local boat dealer back in 2013 for a while, a guy finally bought it to add to his collection of boats he already had. They said he had more toys than time to use them. He ended up trading it back in along with a few more boats for another one. The stick steer was never use by him.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 29, 2018)

Just treat it as a new boat and motor. As already said. Check all fluids and follow motor break in procedure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't trust anyone when it comes to buying used. I'd treat it like any other used boat, change the oil, change the gear fluid, check the impeller. 

At the end of the day it's your problem if there's an issue anywhere that you could have caught in 1 hr worth of investigating/preventative maintenance.


----------

